# Guess Where Karl is right now?



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Karl is sitting at the computer of another SAS member typing this. I just met her in person for the first time under two hours ago.

(she will post later to confirm that I'm not lying my *** off to you)


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

You posted on SAS less than 2 hours after meeting her in person, in her bedroom? You must get your priorities straight, man.

:b

Just kidding. (Sort of.) Congrats. I hope there is much spanking involved in your future.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

What.....is happening in this thread right now? LOL


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Wait what is going on


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Interesting. Very interesting.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I think we're going to have to deal with her very bad behavior. What ever will I do?:stu Perhaps :spank


Lmao, sounds like a good idea :b



> Karl & Alissa (she will post later to confirm that I'm not lying my *** off to you)


I believe you. Have fun you two!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Thread of the day.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Thread of the day.


Agreed...best thing I've read on here in a while. Enjoy your time together you two! Hope you have a good trip, Karl...and I mean the marijuana, not the actual trip you took.


----------



## sk2009 (Sep 1, 2011)

JOYCELOVE said:


> Hello
> My name is joyce,loving and caring lady i viewed your profile and got interested
> in
> knowing you more could you please reply to my mail address ([email protected]) i have something to tell you so that we will know each other very well.i will send you my pic.
> ...


 lol-wrong time to b tryng to pick sumone up


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice job ultra shy!

I know you have struggled a long time. What do you blame the success on?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stay out of trouble! :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I bet Karl is... in church attending mass... Lol


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Should say "Guess Where..." but seems I can't edit a title.


Edited it for you . Anyway congrats man, it's great to hear you sounding happy! :clap


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I think we're going to have to deal with her very bad behavior. What ever will I do?:stu Perhaps :spank
> 
> I do hope that highly provocative smiley isn't too hot for SAS to handle


Sounds kinky...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> Edited it for you . Anyway congrats man,* it's great to hear you sounding happy!* :clap


:yes



Himi Jendrix said:


> Nice job ultra shy!
> 
> I know you have struggled a long time. What do you blame the success on?


:lol

congratz!!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dr House said:


> I bet Karl is... in church attending mass... Lol


Mass would go down so much better if totally drunk on communion wine.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

pollster said:


> You posted on SAS less than 2 hours after meeting her in person, in her bedroom? You must get your priorities straight, man.
> 
> :b
> 
> Just kidding. (Sort of.) Congrats. I hope there is much spanking involved in your future.


They already did that............... for the first 1 and a half hours! </sarcasm>


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

This is weird, but congrats on breaking into her room and blackmailing her into lying about your encounter...... JK


----------

